# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Game of 72

## Cuchculan

Rather than me explain the whole idea of this new ' stupid ' social media craze, I will post a link and you read it yourself. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...relatives.html


There was seriously a woman on Irish radio this morning saying ' Kids will be kids '. She saw nothing wrong in them doing this. The dare is to vanish for 72 hours without telling family / relatives were you are going. We are talking young teens here. Over the past few days alone there have been reports of police seeking the public's help in tracking down at least 5 kids. unaware it was all part of this new game. Talk about taking a big risk. Anybody could snatch you off the streets. Not sure if it has hit the US as of yet?

----------


## kevinjoseph

Hadn't heard of it until now.  Surely dangerous.  Reminds me of the 'choking game' that was popular here in the US a few years ago...

----------


## Cuchculan

Been a lot of teens reported missing here over the past few months. Police search on. Now the police have copped on. Need to educate the fools and even charge them with wasting police time.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

My kids know better than to do this. This is sick. It's beyond sick. If you do this kind of thing to a loved one then you are probably borderline psychotic. You need help. Serious help.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

The problem isn't wasting time, the problem isn't wasting detectives time and investigators time....it's the fact that if you do this you are a fucking psycho. You need serious help. If you do something like this, then you need to be detained and you need to be seen by a fucking shrink, or a whole team of shrinks.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not just one person doing. Talking hundreds, maybe thousands. Problem is it is pressure put on them by classmates. We have seen similar silly games in the past. Kevin mentioned the choking game. That was a few years back. Choke until the person passes out. We had a crazy drinking game a few years ago as well. Only what they were drinking was to try and outdo the last person. Some even drank petrol. Those are the sort of things I am talking about with this drinking game. Loads did end up in hospital as a result. Even had a death or two. No idea who comes up with these games. But they seem to begin in schools. End up on social media. I can tell you now a new game will come along before we know it. 

Here in Ireland over the past two years it has been fight clubs. Just like you may have seen in the film. People meeting up for fights. Might just be kids fighting. But some adults were present taking bets. I was amazed to hear were one of these fight clubs was taken place. Bit closer to home than I ever imagined. Park not so far away. Meet at a certain time that is posted on social media. Location is handed out too. From there it is a case of who wants to fight. All arranged in advance. No different than a normal street fight. No rules at all. Which makes it even more dangerous. I think this one has ended after a lot of media coverage here in Dublin.

There will always be something new. Waiting to take the place of the last thing.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

So what's considered just childhood games, and what's considered seriously dangerous, and what's considered violating the law lol.

BTW you can be arrested as young as ten years old in the state of Texas. So. What violates the law? What do you mean by violating the law?

Does a ten year old really understand the consequences? Do they understand what they're doing? Do they get it....I don't know...should they be locked up with criminals that are over the age of 18, of course not.

----------


## Cuchculan

Think we all accept that kids will fight. But it can depend on how far the fight goes. Have known a person to die from a single punch. Person who threw the punch was arrested. Was consider manslaughter. One punch or one kick to head call kill a person. 

As for a ten year old? They are too young to understand the full extent of what they are doing. Have watched programmes about kid's in prison. So young and such long sentences. I think you can save a person that young. They can change. Were an adult might be set in their ways. They will never change. 

But illegal fighting groups? Arrest them all. Is stupid and dangerous.

----------


## CloudMaker

Natural Selection IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. If you say so. You think people die or are killed just to keep a fair balance in life? Those who are not right for life are wiped out?

----------


## Ironman

Wow, that is sad, sick, and dangerous.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Yes. If you say so. You think people die or are killed just to keep a fair balance in life? Those who are not right for life are wiped out?



Yes. Look at nature.... genes that don't work out die off. 

Not my decision, don't blame me. That's just life.

----------


## Cuchculan

So Hitler killed millions of Jews and various other people too. Not his fault, was it not? Just natural selection at work?

----------


## CloudMaker

> So Hitler killed millions of Jews and various other people too. Not his fault, was it not? Just natural selection at work?



In the eyes of nature it is still natural selection,,,,,ethics are a human invention. Nature doesn't care whose fault it was.

----------


## CloudMaker

Not sure what hitler has to do with kids being stupid LOL

----------


## Ironman

I think those kids need a lesson about the number 72.  Factors - 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 72

It's a busy number.

----------


## JamieWAgain

From everything I’ve ever read from Cloudmaker, I think this poster is a troll, here to cause trouble. Sick is right.

----------


## CloudMaker

@JamieWAgain
 IDK im realizing people like to call me that because they don't want to believe someone who has logical points disagrees with them. that doesn't make it true though....

----------


## kevinjoseph

It's not natural selection if humans are selecting who lives.

----------


## CloudMaker

> It's not natural selection if humans are selecting who lives.



If an animal kills another its natural selection....:what's the difference

----------


## kevinjoseph

here

nat?u?ral se?lec?tion

ˈnaCH(ə)rəl səˈlekSHən

noun BIOLOGY

the process whereby organisms *better adapted to their environment tend to survive and produce more offspring*. The theory of its action was first fully expounded by Charles Darwin and is now believed to be the main process that brings about evolution.

Tell me again how one's religion makes one more or less better adapted to their environment, please.

----------


## CloudMaker

I don't know who said anything about religion..... if one person kills another before they have kids the dead persons genetics weren't suited to survive this world

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cuchculan said- "So Hitler killed millions of Jews and various other people too. Not his fault, was it not? Just natural selection at work?"
CloudMaker said- "In the eyes of nature it is still natural selection,,,,,ethics are a human invention. Nature doesn't care whose fault it was."

Judaism is a religion.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> I don't know who said anything about religion.....* if one person kills another before they have kids the dead persons genetics weren't suited to survive this world*



this troubles me as well.  so all murder victims, victims of fatal accidents, and so on, aren't suited to survive this world?  seems a bit random to be confused with evolution

----------


## Ironman

Evil eventually goes the way it begins.  Stop the cycle.

There's your "72".

----------


## Cuchculan

Religion is the biggest cause of conflict in history. But we can justify those deaths by calling them ' Natural Selection '. Natures way of getting rid of the weak? Nothing got to do with some evil bastards who just want to kill off other religions? They are working for Nature? we can look at all the serial killers who ever existed. They simply kill off the weakest people in society? Natural selection again. Not the fact that they are just evil. You will be telling us all next that those people would have survived if they had of been stronger people. Not destined to die. By Natural Selection. Working through the minds and hands of some evil bastards. Who are not evil according to this way of looking at things. Because they are only doing what nature intended them to do. Something that has to happen as a rule. Why? Can I guess based of your previous posts in other threads. Population control. Without all these deaths the world would be over crowded? So these deaths are needed? For the perfect balance in life.

----------

